# Boutwell gig pole



## bizmark (Dec 2, 2021)

Hello, anyone know where I can get Boutwell bamboo poles near central Florida. I'm in the Orlando area. Titusville to be exact. 
Looking for a couple of 10-12ft poles. Or does anyone near there have some for sale?


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

I got mine at Outcast is Pcola. Check their site maybe they will ship? Who knows. Good luck!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

He use to be on this forum years ago and I think he'd deliver down that way


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Call them. Hunter use to have shops down there they delivered to.


----------



## bizmark (Dec 2, 2021)

I have his number now, I will call him. Thanks


----------



## Davidw1 (Dec 20, 2021)

bizmark said:


> I have his number now, I will call him. Thanks


Did you find out where to buy any? I've seen pictures of them and have always wanted a couple. I am in north east Florida and want to buy 2. Can anyone point me in the right direction


----------



## bizmark (Dec 2, 2021)

Greens Marine-Sporting Goods
1613 E Duval St, Lake City, FL 32055


----------



## Davidw1 (Dec 20, 2021)

bizmark said:


> Greens Marine-Sporting Goods
> 1613 E Duval St, Lake City, FL 32055


Thank you! I've been wanting one for awhile now


----------

